# How do cable internet providers in kolkata terminate their service connections?



## pbdhhindustani (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello fellow members,

I joined to ask the question: how do cable internet providers like wishnet and alliance in Kolkata provide connectivity to their subscribers? I live outside Kolkata and am having a hard time reaching them directly to ask this question.

The point is that I have a variety of DOCSIS 2 AND 3 compatible cable modems and assorted routers that I can send my parents (who live in Kolkata), but I have emailed wishnet and alliance asking for the specifics to no avail. No response to 3 separate emails sent over 2 months.

A lot of google searching online gives me the impression that wishnet and alliance do not use cable technology but literally terminates at their subscribers using a RJ-45 and it's all regular ethernet packets all the way?

Hence, that would require no cable modem but just a router, right?

So perhaps you just plug in the CAT5 cable they give you and literally plug it into the router to get access to their network?

(This figuratively blows my mind because I don't get how they handle all the electrical noise that would enter the ethernet cable over such long runs, but that's a separate issue and discussion altogether)

Would sincerely appreciate any input on this matter.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2015)

all indian cable isp providers use rj-45,cable modem(using coaxial input) technology is not available here as far as i know.btw no point talking about "electrical noise" for internet connections in India which is more of a 1st world issue(most ppl here use 512kbps ul connection).


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2015)

Terminate ? I dont know but here in BHubaneswar, I had a private ISP ortel to terminate their services for TV and broadband.. the funny thing is the cablewallah never came to cut of the coaxial wire, and i have been enjoying free TV for years 

Also if you own multiple docsis modems, you might want to try and install puma/forceware/haxorware firmware to test out on one of them.. I wont say anymore but its highly illegal


----------



## mitraark (Jun 25, 2015)

The CAT5 cable is only from the light post to the home, I am not sure how the internet is distributed all over the cirty.
And yes a simple router is enough to share the network.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes that's right. No modem is needed. You don't need to have any Router too, if you are planning to use only one PC / Laptop. If you want to use multiple devices or WiFi then you can get one.

Also, it'll not help you much contacting them directly, as they don't provide connection directly themselves. They are tied up with local cablewallah, who in turn provides the connection.


----------



## pbdhhindustani (Jun 25, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> all indian cable isp providers use rj-45,cable modem(using coaxial input) technology is not available here as far as i know.btw no point talking about "electrical noise" for internet connections in India which is more of a 1st world issue(most ppl here use 512kbps ul connection).





mitraark said:


> The CAT5 cable is only from the light post to the home, I am not sure how the internet is distributed all over the cirty.
> And yes a simple router is enough to share the network.





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes that's right. No modem is needed. You don't need to have any Router too, if you are planning to use only one PC / Laptop. If you want to use multiple devices or WiFi then you can get one.
> 
> Also, it'll not help you much contacting them directly, as they don't provide connection directly themselves. They are tied up with local cablewallah, who in turn provides the connection.


 [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION], [MENTION=102993]mitraark[/MENTION], [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]

I sincerely thank you for your input. Repped!

It's interesting to see the rev-share agreement local cable channels have with wishnet/alliance but it seems like the setup is complicated too.

From my quick internet searching it seems like wishnet resells vodafone B/W? In that case, if wishnet leaves the last mile implementation to a local cable provider, they must be giving up 70 - 80% of the total billed amount, all in, that gets billed to the client! This would mean, if my parents pay, say, INR 1000 for their service, wishnet actually grosses only INR300-500? That's interesting.

Anyways, talking about technology, it really helped to know rj-45 is the standard in India versus DOCSIS.

That means I can just give my parents the ASUS RT-AC68U that I had for sometime now. I also have a few residential Cisco switches I can give them in case the ASUS fails (it's not the best in terms of reliability)

I did want to ask you gentlemen three questions:

1. Does wishnet/alliance charge an equipment rental fee if we get a compatible router from them? If we wantd to buy it outright, what's the typical cost of such a device?
2. If I (my parents) provide my own router, will wishnet/alliance charge an equipment rental fee nonetheless?
3. For the usecase where my parents will have both their andriod phones connected over wifi all 365x24x7 and laptop/desktop connected for VOIP/Hangouts 7AM - 10AM IST, which of wishnet/alliance should I choose and which plan would fit their needs the best?
The idea is to get the best bang for the buck (10GB cap should be sufficient but latency would be low for good VOIP/Hangouts experience). Throughput is not important as not a downloading will be going on.
(I am aware of the need to login to a webportal on login from time and time and will try and resolve it via a custom python script running on one of the andriod phones. Will see.)

My next question will be for an affordable 3G cellular connection plan for them to use their Andriods on, but this is perhaps not the right forum?

Thank you all again for the wonderful insights!


----------

